# Ultrafire WF-008 Recoil Thrower Review WARNING 56K: Heavy Pictures!



## andyw513 (Apr 2, 2010)

I just received my Ultrafire WF-008 a few days ago, and I thought some pictures would help everyone that wanted to know more about it before they purchased it. I purchased mine from a place with initials of "DX", and after a month-long
back-order, it was shipped and at my house within two weeks. The light came with a lanyard, but no grease at all.

After a lens cleaning and proper greasing, I tried it out and was very impressed until I found out it had a strobe
function...who needs this on a thrower? 

Anyway, The click switch on the back enables you to switch functions between a three-mode Cree emitter (Hi - Lo - Strobe)
without pressing the switch all the way.







Here are some pictures of the light itself, note the (un?)finished silver finish:













And Of the Emitter:






Now, Some Beamshots:

To show some reference, I used two other lights. From left to right, a Solarforce L2 with single mode emitter, 18650 configuration, a Solarforce L2 with Cree MC-E Dropin, 18650 configuration, and the WF-008, 18650 configuration.






--Pictures are 5-second exposure, 800ISO--

The L2, stock, target around 120 feet:






The L2, MC-E dropin, same target:






Now, the WF-008, High Mode, Same Target:






WF-008 Low Mode, Same Target:






Target at tree, around 130 feet, WF-008, High Mode:





Low Mode:






Here are some 8-second exposures, 800ISO:

L2 Stock, target around 100 feet:






L2 MC-E, same target:






WF-008, High mode, same target:






WF-008, Low-mode, Same target:






Here is a Beam profile on a green wall, approximately 3 feet away on high mode to give you a rough idea of the overall shape:






Hope you enjoyed the review!

-Andy


----------



## gcbryan (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice pics. If you get the camera out again how about a shot with the beam at the maximum distance for it to be useful? Maybe hitting your neighbors house at the top of the picture you posted.


----------



## andyw513 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the idea. I'm limited to showing good thrower shots here at home, though. I'll try to get some shots of it where no artificial light pollution desecrates the quality, too.


----------



## applevalleyjoe (Sep 23, 2010)

*Ultrafire WF-008 Recoil Thrower Review*

I've been thinking about picking one of these up and your review helps with the decision making. Now all I have to do is find some beam shots of the KD RQ Q5 for comparison. Good job! Thanks.


----------

